# Trolls and Elvish swords...



## BlackCaptain (Feb 16, 2003)

I have Always wondered, since ive read the Hobbit, how in the world, to Trolls as stupid as Tom, Bert, and Bill come across some of the best swords in Gondolin? Its crazy! Does anyone know? Did they fight in the Wars of Wrath or something?!


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 16, 2003)

Dragon hoards and goblin plunders 

plus the will of good most likely made the course of them, i.e. as Gandalf aslways says, there are other forces at work in the world besides the will of evil...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe the Trolls just ate some Gondilon elves...


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 22, 2003)

Or maybe they ate some _Gondolin_ Elves!


----------



## menchu (Feb 22, 2003)

Hehe, it's like if they took part in "Short Cuts"


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 3, 2003)

*Holes*

Maybe they came across the holes of other robbers.

I have heard that somewhere before havent i........


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 14, 2003)

The trolls killed the people passing through who currently possesed the weapons


----------



## elf boy (Mar 24, 2003)

Well, being as no one really knows, I'll just guess. Maybe the elves were all killed by someone else, and the trolls just pillaged the place and took the swords...


----------



## Feanorian (Mar 24, 2003)

It is possible that those Trolls were at the sack of Gondolin, but that is doubtful, however who would really just walk around with the King of Gondolin's sword in Troll Country. This is just another topic thats left to theories. Unless of course there is some letter or index we have yet to stumble onto. This always amazed me that even before the thought of Frodo and the Ring Tolkien had worked much of the History which was really his life work, some may argue that the Sil was more important to him then LOTR and that was probably true. The Sil was the backbone of LOTR. Professor Tolkien created a civilization with a complete History, that doesnt take a small amount of time, these histories were his life work, and he wanted people to read those just as much as they read The Hobbit, and LOTR although in his lifetime he wasnt able to get it published in his lifetime.


----------



## vinyachilion (Apr 11, 2003)

of course maybe the trolls just happened upon them after a battle, i mean trolls are dumb so they saw the really shiny swords and thought that they were cool, i mean its not every day that you come upon swords that can glow red or blue.


----------

